# Woodpeckers or Incra?



## Andy Lee (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm about to drop my cash on a fence system. I have a Triton TRI001 and plan to make large furniture (tables, desks, etc). 

Which fence system would you recommend? 

The Woodpeckers Superfence with the micro adjuster looks good and is cheaper. And seems less reliant on templates like the Incra (the furniture I want to build doesn't need the small joint patterns the Incra templates seem designed for). 

But the Incra LS super system has the positioner which looks like a great way to get very accurate and repeatable cuts. 

If anyone has experience with these fences, their quality, reliability and accessories, I'd really appreciate hearing about it. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Andy Lee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm about to drop my cash on a fence system. I have a Triton TRI001 and plan to make large furniture (tables, desks, etc).
> 
> ...


Andrew,
It might be hard to find anybody that has much experience with both fences. All I dan make reference to the Incra TS LS system and can say that it does that it is advertised to do. I love it. I cannot say that I have used in the application that you are talking about and so probably am not as much help as I would to be. All I can tell you is that I can't imagine you ever being disappointed in the Incra set up. Let's see what some of the other members have to say about the issue.


Jerry


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

While I don't have experience with the woodpecker fence, I do own the Incra fence. I had the Incra fence on my table saw, so added the wing on the saw and bought the super fence system. Changing over from router to table operations isn't bad, but it is one thing you do have to keep in mind when you are working. Sounds like you are using a dedicated table in which case, this isn't an issue. While I haven't spent any time doing the dovetails, the box joints on it are a godsend. 

I love the fact that you can make repeatable cuts and if you want to join wood, there are micro adjustments for the split fence to do just that. I also like the high fence adapter that's included... overall I can't say enough good things about the Incra fence.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

wbrisett said:


> While I don't have experience with the woodpecker fence, I do own the Incra fence. I had the Incra fence on my table saw, so added the wing on the saw and bought the super fence system. Changing over from router to table operations isn't bad, but it is one thing you do have to keep in mind when you are working. Sounds like you are using a dedicated table in which case, this isn't an issue. While I haven't spent any time doing the dovetails, the box joints on it are a godsend.
> 
> I love the fact that you can make repeatable cuts and if you want to join wood, there are micro adjustments for the split fence to do just that. I also like the high fence adapter that's included... overall I can't say enough good things about the Incra fence.


Wayne,
I assure you that the dovetails are as easy and nice as the box joints, if you haven't tried them yet you are in for a pleasant discovery. I expecially like the corner post concept using dark wood for the corner posts and light colored wood for the main box.

Another issue that I really like on TS set up the ability to sneak up on cut a few thousands at a time until the fit is perfect. While you can set the fence very accurately it is not so easy to measure what is required for the cut by using a tape measure. Cutting only to what you can read on a tape measure is very rough compared to the capability of the LS system. 

Like you, I can not say enouth about the Incra system.

Jerry


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greeting Andrew, I see you are a new member would like to welcome you to the forum

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1339167129-how-post-forums-posting-basics.pdf


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I also am a incra fan,own a ls25 system.As stated above,the offset capabitities of the wonderfence is handy as well as the fine adjustment features and the fact the dovetails and boxjoints are a breeze without aditional jigs.Anouter plus is the wonder fence has excellent throught the fence dust collection when working close to the fence.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Andrew.

What table are you going to use with the Triton?

I liked the micro-adjuster on the Triton table and fence.


----------



## Andy Lee (Jan 3, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Andrew.
> 
> What table are you going to use with the Triton?
> 
> I liked the micro-adjuster on the Triton table and fence.


Hi James"

I was planning to buy a Prorouter table, add a Woodpeckers or Incra insert and make my own stand. 

Is above the table adjustment on the TRI001 as good as everyone makes it out to be?

I'm also considering the Jessem mitre slide. Just need to decide between the jointing focus of the Incra or the more freewheeling Woodpeckers (maybe with a Leigh jig for joints). 

Decisions, decisions. 

Thanks all.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Lee said:


> Hi James"
> 
> I was planning to buy a Prorouter table, add a Woodpeckers or Incra insert and make my own stand.
> 
> ...


Yes. :yes4:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Andrew.


----------



## Andy Lee (Jan 3, 2014)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum Andrew.


Thanks, Ross. 

Been an invaluable resource for a noob like me.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Andy Lee said:


> Just need to decide between the jointing focus of the Incra or the more freewheeling Woodpeckers (maybe with a Leigh jig for joints).


I also thought about the Leigh jig, which when I added that cost to what I was doing made the Incra system much cheaper (remember though, I already had the positioner on my table saw, so adding the table to a wing on my saw was pretty easy to do from a cost perspective).

My setup on my Unisaw is: 

Incra Positioner
Incra Super Fence (router)
Incra router top (I went this route since it made attaching to the rails and cabinet a snap)
Woodpecker router plate
Milwaukee 5625 router
Wixey digital height gauge

With this setup I've been able to do everything I've always wanted to do with both my table saw and router. I had the router plate in a standalone router table, so when I made the decision to move to the table over to the saw, I simply moved it instead of buying the Incra plate (they deducted $45 from the cost of the table when I did this). It seemed there wasn't anything the Incra system couldn't do that the Leigh jig could, and it meant not having yet another jig to store in my limited shop space going the Incra route. 

So that's all something to think about as well.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I own the woodpecker phenolic top, mounted on their steel moveable stand. It has the super fence but not the micro-fine adjuster. I do see it in the future though! Quality has been excellent and I have been pleased with it. I also use the wixey vertical height gauge. Someday I hope to get around to replacing the steel stand with a proper wooden cabinet for ease of storage of bits,feather boards, and such. I also added a large safety switch to the frame of the stand. I know the Incra is a great setup as well. Hard to go wrong with either choice IMO.

Rod


----------

